# My thoughts on our origins.



## OregonTrail (Dec 29, 2009)

While I was typing this in another thread, an argument about grammar had apparently erupted. 

I'd be interested to hear people's thought's on this, so I made a new thread.



OregonTrail said:


> The way that I visualize the propagation of self replicating organic structures is by thinking of atomic interactions in terms of governing equations, more commonly known as the laws of physics. Whether it be large scale or quantum equations, we as a species have been able to determine patterns in the world around us. These patterns have led to technological advancements that are simply unfathomable to a very large portion of the world's population.
> 
> One of the best ways to visualize complex interactions is with the use of a graph or plot. There are families of recursive equations that produce images that seem extremely complex, known as fractals. Take for example, the Mandelbulb, a plot in the real 3d plane of the form z = z^n + c.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2009)

Just what are you trying to say?


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations, you know some biology and astronomy. 

You could've said the same thing your entire post said by simply saying "Let's not waste time trying to answer questions we can't solidly answer."

Instead you felt the need to make a big drawn out essay out of it to look smart. *golfclap*


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, it's what I wish I had time to say every time someone tries to force god on me.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 29, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> Congratulations, you know some biology and astronomy.
> 
> You could've said the same thing your entire post said by simply saying "Let's not waste time trying to answer questions we can't solidly answer."
> 
> Instead you felt the need to make a big drawn out essay out of it to look smart. *golfclap*



Thank you for shortening it. I don't like reading. 

Well ofcourse you can't prove any religion to be right, that's why you need faith.


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 29, 2009)

OregonTrail said:


> Well, it's what I wish I had time to say every time someone tries to force god on me.



as your post references the "problems with teens" thread, i would like to point out that no one was forcing god on you.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> OregonTrail said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's what I wish I had time to say every time someone tries to force god on me.
> ...



No, what he ment was *when* people forced god on him he wish he had time to say all that stuff.
Have you ever had bible bashers come knocking on your door?


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 29, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> as your post references the "problems with teens" thread, i would like to point out that no one was forcing god on you.



I wasn't implying that anyone had.



AndyRoo789 said:


> Thank you for shortening it. I don't like reading.
> 
> Well ofcourse you can't prove any religion to be right, that's why you need faith.



Well, had you read it, you might realize that all of the effort we've put into faith and its related defense is very illogical.


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 29, 2009)

OregonTrail said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > as your post references the "problems with teens" thread, i would like to point out that no one was forcing god on you.
> ...



_my mistake, i wasn't trying to be rude._
I cant say i necessarily agree with this. As you have made a few good points about "origins," i don't think your piece evidences that faith and its related defense is illogical. It purely states how species or a few atoms may have developed over the 4.56 billion years the earth has been in exsistence.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 29, 2009)

The evidence is that if we can move past myths of creation as a global society I believe we would be more cooperative and discover incredible properties of our home universe through unclouded observation.


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 29, 2009)

OregonTrail said:


> The evidence is that if we can move past myths of creation as a global society I believe we would be more cooperative and discover incredible properties of our home universe through unclouded observation.



I absolutely admire your constructive thoughts. The way you have approached this subject is great. I can not personally say i am convinced that God either exists or does not exist, thus i can't agree with the usage of "myth." However if you are indeed correct your idea about "unclouded observation" is quite true. Im curious to see what others have to say on the subject, a similar debate is still taking place in the thread that inspired yours.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 29, 2009)

I sense another religion thread...


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 29, 2009)

OregonTrail said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > as your post references the "problems with teens" thread, i would like to point out that no one was forcing god on you.
> ...



That's the whole point of faith. It's not supposed to be able to be explained by anything we understand. Faith IS illogical.

(and btw I read the entire post but can only get a general idea out of it..damn those jargons =p)


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 29, 2009)

The /b/ part of me, wants to say "cool story bro"

However, i thought it was pleasant.
Don't let the negative comments get you down.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 29, 2009)

4Chan said:


> The /b/ part of me, wants to say "cool story bro"



Considering your username now, this makes even more sense than it should.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 29, 2009)

Read The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins.
He's a brilliant man.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 29, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Read The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins.
> He's a brilliant man.



And then read The Creation Atlas by Haruh Yahya.
and burst out laughing. He isn't a brilliant man at all...

Part1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPxGDXSJZfc


----------



## Tomk (Dec 29, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > OregonTrail said:
> ...



Yes, and you hand then a leaflet explaining evolution.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 29, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > Read The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins.
> ...



lol, "Nobody can say that he doesn't have balls."


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh great, is this ganna be another religeous debate


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 29, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Oh great, is this ganna be another religeous debate



Don't worry it probably won't be. We had our share of religious discussions in this forum. Thanks to the forum members who opened my eyes to a totally different perspective in the previous debate.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Oh great, is this ganna be another religeous debate
> ...



Well, I think the debate in the thread "Problems with teens" is starting to fizzle out. 
I better add some fuel to it, lol just kidding


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 29, 2009)

OregonTrail said:


> Well, it's what I wish I had time to say every time someone tries to force god on me.



If they try to force God you you, then I doubt they're doing what God wishes. If you want to join, then by all means join. But you should never be forced.

I really shouldn't be posting on these religious threads...


----------



## Muesli (Dec 29, 2009)

*PROVE IT*


----------



## Owen (Dec 29, 2009)

Trying to understand our origins is like an ant trying to understand how a computer works. It is far too complex for us to imagine.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 29, 2009)

Owen said:


> Trying to understand our origins is like an ant trying to understand how a computer works. It is far too complex for us to imagine.



:fp pretty bad analogy. There are people who would understand just how a computer works. Otherwise there'd be no computers at all!

First facepalm... I'm late aren't I? :/


EDIT: dang it... I facepalm and it backfires... Didn't see the ant part :fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## Bryan (Dec 29, 2009)

Owen said:


> Trying to understand our origins is like an ant trying to understand how a computer works. It is far too complex for us to imagine.



Well, except you can actually interview people who made computers and you can examine it for yourself. Origin of earth? That's done through historical interpretation.

Besides, many of us know how computers work....


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 29, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to understand our origins is like an *ant* trying to understand how a computer works. It is far too complex for us to imagine.
> ...



I'm confused.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 29, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to understand our origins is like an ant trying to understand how a computer works. It is far too complex for us to imagine.
> ...


He says ant.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 29, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Owen said:
> ...



Now it's time to facepalm myself -.- :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp Didn't read it carefully


----------

